# Who is Still Doing Fender Rolling??



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 6, 2017)

Who is still doing fender rolling?  There are some posts here but many seem obsolete.  What is the typical cost?  I wish the Wes, "The Fender Doctor" did not retire.

Kindly,
Brant


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2017)

Message sent


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 6, 2017)

THE FENDER DOCTOR IS NOT TAKING FENDER WORK AT THIS TIME, BUT I CAN RECOMMEND
JEFF OLSEN IN WISCONSIN.  HE IS A CABER, BUT I AM NOT SURE OF HIS CABE NOM DE PLUME!

THE FENDER DOCTOR STILL REPAIRS THE CYCLE LOCKS AND REMOVES BROKEN KEYS.
- I CAN CUT SMOOTH BRASS KEYS TO THE 'AN' CODE FOR ANY SCHWINN CYCLE LOCKS.
- AND HAVE CYCLE LOCKS AND KEYS, LOCKING STEERING TUBES AND FORKS. 
- GOOD ORIGINAL USED CYLINDERS WITH SMOOTH BRASS KEYS.  
- ALSO ORIGINAL USED  CYLINDERS WITH ORIGINAL MATCHING YALE/SCHWINN KEYS.  
- SOME NEW GENERIC NON YALE CYLINDERS.  
- A FEW AUTOMATIC LOCK/SCHWINN KEYS AND CYLINDERS.
- I ALSO HAVE ORIGINAL YALE/SCHWINN CUT AND STAMPED KEYS FOR SALE.

PLEASE DO NOT P.M. ME, BUT EMAIL ME DIRECTLY AT : wespinchot@yahoo.com 
AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED?
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
AKA FENDER DOCTOR


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 6, 2017)

JO = @Rear Facing Drop Out


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 6, 2017)

THANKS MARK FOR JEFF'S CABE MONIKER!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 7, 2017)

If I could find a way to make the days go from 24 to 34 hours, I would be happy to roll fenders for anyone. 
I cant commit to being the new Dr. but if you want to message me or send me pics Id  be happy to see how busy I am. I do also have the means to reattach braces with correct rivets. They turn out amazing!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 17, 2018)

Ive gotten back into the swing of things with rolling fenders. All set and ready to roll. I would prefer pictures first, a dent her and there is going to be cheaper then one that has been through a war. I am not set up for Rain Gutter fenders but can do most typical style fenders. i can also help with removing and even replacing rivots (not the threaded type) look factory!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 17, 2018)

I recently dusted off my roller and polished the wheels.....im a few miles south of San Jose CA. I dont have tooling for rain gutter fenders but stingray, balloon non peaked is what i can do. I also have original spec rivets with squeezer to get factory looks too. If nearby let me know ladies and gents....rates are reasonable. youd be surprised how reasonable they are.....on light work


----------



## hellshotrods (May 16, 2018)

Rustjunkie does a museum quality rolling job


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 8, 2019)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THE FENDER DOCTOR IS NOT TAKING FENDER WORK AT THIS TIME, BUT I CAN RECOMMEND
> JEFF OLSEN IN WISCONSIN.  HE IS A CABER, BUT I AM NOT SURE OF HIS CABE NOM DE PLUME!
> 
> THE FENDER DOCTOR STILL REPAIRS THE CYCLE LOCKS AND REMOVES BROKEN KEYS.
> ...







New Mexico Brant said:


> Who is still doing fender rolling?  There are some posts here but many seem obsolete.  What is the typical cost?  I wish the Wes, "The Fender Doctor" did not retire.
> 
> Kindly,
> Brant


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 9, 2019)

Make sure who ever is doing the 'rolling' knows how to not over-kill the job...
a rampant issue I've seen with fender rolling folks who just go 'ape poop'....
distorting contours etc.
If you can't find anyone and you need em done...can do... carefully on a pair
that are cleaned and not too rough... N/C pay shipping back and forth

would have to charge something if you sent me a big stack


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 9, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Who is still doing fender rolling?  There are some posts here but many seem obsolete.  What is the typical cost?  I wish the Wes, "The Fender Doctor" did not retire.
> 
> Kindly,
> Brant




THE FENDER DOCTOR HAS MENTORED A YOUNGER MAN "DAVE RED DAVIS" AKA UNICYCLE MAN
TO LEARN HOW TO TAKE DENTS OUT OF FENDERS. HE HAS VISION PROBLEMS, BUT DOES HAVE
TALENTED FINGERS. HE WOULD LIKE TO OFFER HIS SERVICES TO ROLL DENTS OUT OF FENDERS,
DAVE DOES NOT HAVE A COMPUTER OR ACCESS TO THE CABE.
HE IS LOCATED IN A CHICAGO SUBURB.  CALL HIM IN THE EVENING AT 708 923 9079 CST!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 22, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Who is still doing fender rolling?  There are some posts here but many seem obsolete.  What is the typical cost?  I wish the Wes, "The Fender Doctor" did not retire.
> 
> Kindly,
> Brant




THE FENDER DOCTOR HAS MENTORED A YOUNGER MAN "DAVE RED DAVIS" AKA UNICYCLE MAN
TO LEARN HOW TO TAKE DENTS OUT OF FENDERS. HE HAS TALENTED FINGERS.
HE WOULD LIKE TO OFFER HIS SERVICES TO ROLL DENTS OUT OF FENDERS,
DAVE DOES NOT HAVE A COMPUTER OR ACCESS TO THE CABE.
HE IS LOCATED IN A CHICAGO SUBURB.  CALL HIM IN THE EVENING AT 708 923 9079 CST!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 22, 2020)

It seems to be the consensus that The Joe Carola roller, (without modification), is a Schwinn fat fender roller.  I gave my roller away to a friend for doing work and then he died so mine is not in the mix to give away or lend.  Maybe a CABE arrangement can be made for the interim.  By my count there are 300+ rollers out there.  Most are in the hands of Whizzer guys that are not on the CABE.  I will put a request in next month's ( Feb.-March) Whizzer newsletter and see what happens.  Send me a PM if you are interested in rolling fenders for others.  No promises and I will bump the fender roller story again.  Maybe a Whizzer guy will want to go into business.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 22, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Make sure who ever is doing the 'rolling' knows how to not over-kill the job...
> a rampant issue I've seen with fender rolling folks who just go 'ape poop'....
> distorting contours etc.
> If you can't find anyone and you need em done...can do... carefully on a pair
> ...





Rollin non-Schwinn fenders?  Could some share any modifications they have mode for rolling non-schwinn fenders?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 22, 2020)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Ive gotten back into the swing of things with rolling fenders. All set and ready to roll. I would prefer pictures first, a dent her and there is going to be cheaper then one that has been through a war. I am not set up for Rain Gutter fenders but can do most typical style fenders. i can also help with removing and even replacing rivots (not the threaded type) look factory!




Good luck,  it costs more for shipping than rolling so maybe we can add more roller guys in different parts of the country to cut the cost?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 23, 2020)

I will roll fenders during or shortly after my semi monthly swap/open house on the first Sunday of almost every month.  You must bring your fenders and I will work on them while you wait.


----------



## Dope54 (Jan 24, 2020)

Need some peaked fenders rolled. Any socal guys ?


----------



## Fred Green (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello,

      Jeffry Olsen , Rear Facing Drop Out, is your guy. He took the beat to hell gone through a war G519 fenders and brought them back to life for me. Awesome Job Jeffry, thanks again. No other fender roller for me!!


Fred
Sparta


----------



## tommygun (Jun 22, 2020)

Does anybody know if @Rear Facing Drop Out is taking work right now? I have a Sting Ray front fender with a nasty dent.

 Looks like he hasn't been on in a while. I'll shoot him a message anyway


----------



## 75 Bronco (Aug 24, 2020)

Any Bay Area Fender Rollers out there? (San Jose CA area) that can roll deep fenders from a Monark Super Delux?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 24, 2020)

I HAVE MENTORED A YOUNG MAN (TO ME) THE ART OF FENDER ROLLING WITH MY ROLLER
DAVE DAVIS KNOWN AS "RED" IN SOUTHWEST METRO CHICAGO.

HE DOES GOOD WORK AND IS ANXIOUS TO CARRY ON AFTER ME. HE DOES NOT HAVE A COMPUTER
SO, I LETTING ALL KNOW WITH THE QUARANTINE GOING ON HE HAS A LOT OF TIME ON HIS HANDS.
I RECOMMEND YOU CALL HIM DIRECTLY 708 923 9079. AND TELL HIM WHAT YOU NEED AND HE CAN
FILL YOU IN ABOUT THE PREPARATION OF FENDERS YOU NEED TO DO BEFORE THEY CAN BE ROLLED
I.E. BRACE REMOVAL, CLEANING, RUST AND PAINT REMOVAL AND IF BEAD BLASTING MAY BE NEEDED.

WES PINCHOT
AKA FENDER DOCTOR EMERITUS


----------



## 75 Bronco (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks for the lead!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 28, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I HAVE MENTORED A YOUNG MAN (TO ME) THE ART OF FENDER ROLLING WITH MY ROLLER
> DAVE DAVIS KNOWN AS "RED" IN SOUTHWEST METRO CHICAGO.
> 
> HE DOES GOOD WORK AND IS ANXIOUS TO CARRY ON AFTER ME. HE DOES NOT HAVE A COMPUTER
> ...




UPDATE


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 24, 2021)

I HAVE MENTORED A YOUNG MAN (TO ME) THE ART OF FENDER ROLLING WITH MY ROLLER
DAVE DAVIS KNOWN AS "RED" IN SOUTHWEST METRO CHICAGO.

HE DOES GOOD WORK AND IS ANXIOUS TO CARRY ON AFTER ME. HE DOES NOT HAVE A COMPUTER
SO, I LETTING ALL KNOW WITH THE QUARANTINE GOING ON HE HAS A LOT OF TIME ON HIS HANDS.
I RECOMMEND YOU CALL HIM DIRECTLY 708 923 9079. AND TELL HIM WHAT YOU NEED AND HE CAN
FILL YOU IN ABOUT THE PREPARATION OF FENDERS YOU NEED TO DO BEFORE THEY CAN BE ROLLED
I.E. BRACE REMOVAL, CLEANING, RUST AND PAINT REMOVAL AND IF BEAD BLASTING MAY BE NEEDED.

WES PINCHOT
AKA FENDER DOCTOR EMERITUS


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 24, 2021)

still at it. located in Hollister CA.
pics before after


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 26, 2021)

Rolled these out, tonight. I do my fenders.
Ted


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 11, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Who is still doing fender rolling?  There are some posts here but many seem obsolete.  What is the typical cost?  I wish the Wes, "The Fender Doctor" did not retire.
> 
> Kindly,
> Brant



THE FENDER DOCTOR HAS MENTORED A YOUNGER MAN DAVE "RED" DAVIS AKA UNICYCLE MAN
TO LEARN HOW TO TAKE DENTS OUT OF FENDERS. HE HAS VISION PROBLEMS, BUT DOES HAVE
TALENTED FINGERS. HE WOULD LIKE TO OFFER HIS SERVICES TO ROLL DENTS OUT OF FENDERS,
DAVE DOES NOT HAVE A COMPUTER OR ACCESS TO THE CABE.
HE IS LOCATED IN A CHICAGO SUBURB. CALL HIM IN THE EVENING AT 708 923 9079 CST!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 17, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I HAVE MENTORED A YOUNG MAN (TO ME) THE ART OF FENDER ROLLING WITH MY ROLLER
> DAVE DAVIS KNOWN AS "RED" IN SOUTHWEST METRO CHICAGO.
> 
> HE DOES GOOD WORK AND IS ANXIOUS TO CARRY ON AFTER ME. HE DOES NOT HAVE A COMPUTER
> ...



UPDATE


----------



## Bobg7432 (Jul 24, 2021)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Ive gotten back into the swing of things with rolling fenders. All set and ready to roll. I would prefer pictures first, a dent her and there is going to be cheaper then one that has been through a war. I am not set up for Rain Gutter fenders but can do most typical style fenders. i can also help with removing and even replacing rivots (not the threaded type) look factory!



Are you still rolling fenders.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 24, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## atilly (Nov 3, 2021)

FICHT 150 said:


> Rolled these out, tonight. I do my fenders.




I like your setup, how does it work for you? Is that a common "English Wheel" that you are using? I have seen them on Amazon and have been wondering if they work. I dream of an actual fender roller but they are hard to find.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Nov 4, 2021)

One of the cheap ones that you see on the ‘bay and amazon. It is good enough for rolling out bike fenders, takes a little practice and some patience, easy to get “greedy” and try to take out too much dent on a roll. It could be more rigid. A fender roller would be better, but, I’ve never even seen one for sale.

Ted


----------



## FICHT 150 (Nov 4, 2021)

Holy Cow, that link you posted is the same one I own (mine has a different name on it, but the paint is even the same color) and the price is about $100 higher then I paid just a few years ago.

Wow.

Ted


----------

